# "Siestes améliorées"...



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

D'aucuns ont des doutes (le _garde champêtre_, l'_hypnotiseur de Nice_ et l'_angelot dodu_, pour ne pas les citer...) sur les anatomies* que je dessine et dont je vous fait profiter en les disséminant subrepticement sur le forum...  
Bizarrement il n'y a que des mecs qui s'en "plaignent", les femmes (nombreuses) présentes sur ce forum n'ont rien trouvé à y redire pour l'instant... 
_(merci, mesdemoiselles, mesdames...   )_
"Ils" les trouvent "musculeuses" et par là même émettent des doutes sur la féminité des "sujets" dessinés...     .....................​Alors, je vous le demande; faut-il les embastiller et les agonir de noms d'oiseaux pour leur manque de goût ?!... 
Ou faut-il que je revoie l'anatomie de ces "belles", qui finalement sont un miroir de mes propres appétences ?!... :rose: 



*P.S : "elles" sont dans ce message (faut chercher...  )...

Re-P.S : ne prenez pas tout au premier degré, hein !... :rateau:
(sauf quand je dis que ce sont des nazes...  )


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2008)

Ton sondage me paraît honteusement orienté.


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Ton sondage me paraît honteusement orienté.


Ah ?!...
J'en suis affreusement et sincèrement désolé !...


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

Laisse faire mon Titi, ce sont des cons :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> "Ils" les trouvent "musculeuses" et par là même émettent des doutes sur la féminité des "sujets" dessinés...


C'est juste qu'on se demande si tu serais pas PAIDAI des fois. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Je vais être encore le seul tordu à kiffer les anorexiques :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je vais être encore le seul tordu à kiffer les anorexiques :rose:



Brassens disait:


_"Je suis un bon vivant, ça n'me concerne pas d'étreindre les squelettes..."_ 



*Eh ben moi je l'emmerde, Brassens ! Moi j'aime sentir les os bringuebaler moi, ça m'excite merde ! *
 


Nom de dieu mais quoi alors ? On est plus libre alors ? Et nos perversions quoi ? 

Foutre !
Chiure !


----------



## Amok (24 Décembre 2008)

Vous noterez que que le Lupus est au dessus de ce débat : il aime à penser que les membresses de MacG ressemblent à leurs images postées par Tirhum. Ca ne sert à rien dans l'absolu mais vu les conneries qu'elles écrivent, si en plus ce sont des thons, ma patience sera bien moins visible.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> D'aucuns ont des doutes (le _garde champêtre_, l'_hypnotiseur de Nice_ et l'_angelot dodu_, pour ne pas les citer...) sur les anatomies* que je dessine et dont je vous fait profiter en les disséminant subrepticement sur le forum...
> Bizarrement il n'y a que des mecs qui s'en "plaignent", les femmes (nombreuses) présentes sur ce forum n'ont rien trouvé à y redire pour l'instant...
> _(merci, mesdemoiselles, mesdames...   )_
> "Ils" les trouvent "musculeuses" et par là même émettent des doutes sur la féminité des "sujets" dessinés...     .....................​Alors, je vous le demande; faut-il les embastiller et les agonir de noms d'oiseaux pour leur manque de goût ?!...
> ...



Non, c'est parfait
Ces dames sont très bien mises en valeur
Tes appétences sont d'un goût très sûr
Et le miroir a l'air de bien fonctionner, d'être le reflet exact des dites appétences
Donc, il faut agonir de quolibets les esprits chagrins qui te font des reproches aussi malveillants qu'injustifiés

Je me permets de faire cependant une toute petite remarque : pour rétablir l'équilibre, il me semble qu'il serait judicieux de dessiner plus souvent des membres masculins de ce forum, certes plus de la prime jeunesse, mais ayant néanmoins un corps athlétique, sculpté par les vagues des mers du sud, et une moustache burinée par l'alizé austral. Sans parler de leur ironie mordante et de leur esprit acéré par la lecture incessante de bouquins chiants


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Ouais ! A poils CouleurSud !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Décembre 2008)

Mon ami, mon frère.

Loin de moi l'idée de penser que les créatures féminines dont tu nous fais avec bonheur offrande fréquente soient insuffisamment féminines.
Et encore plus loin de moi l'idée de m'en plaindre.

Je me suis simplement contenté de m'interroger à voix haute sur la signification de ton attrait pour les formes charnelles épanouies.

J'en veux pour preuve le verbatim de notre conversation.


> :
> _La propension qu'à ce scribouilleur à n'imaginer que des femmes musculeuses est amusante, vous ne trouvez pas ?_
> 
> 
> ...


Je voulais donc juste savoir pourquoi tu kiffais surtout les héroïnes de Fantasy gauchistes.


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

Et JP souhaitait savoir pourquoi on en voyait jamais la chatte


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon ami, mon frère.
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de penser que les créatures féminines dont tu nous fais avec bonheur offrande fréquente soient insuffisamment féminines.
> Et encore plus loin de moi l'idée de m'en plaindre.
> ...


Ben... :hein:
Tu crois qu'il me faut une psychanalyse ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Décembre 2008)

Non, elles sont bien, beaucoup plus naturelles que des top-models photoshopés à outrance. Une femme, ça a plus ou moins de seins (il est vrai que celles de Tirhum sont particulièrement bien loties de ce côté-là ), mais ça a des fesses, des cuisses, des bras, et quand on regarde le dos de trois-quarts, ce sont les reliefs des muscles paravertébraux que l'on voit et non les processus épineux.
D'accord, celles-ci n'ont pas un centimètre cube de graisse mal placée, parce que c'est du muscle, mais ça ne me choque pas .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

A Noël les langues se délient toujours.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Non, elles sont bien, beaucoup plus naturelles que des top-models photoshopés à outrance. Une femme, ça a plus ou moins de seins (il est vrai que celles de Tirhum sont particulièrement bien loties de ce côté-là ), mais ça a des fesses, des cuisses, des bras, et quand on regarde le dos de trois-quarts, ce sont les reliefs des muscles paravertébraux que l'on voit et non les processus épineux.
> D'accord, celles-ci n'ont pas un centimètre cube de graisse mal placée, parce que c'est du muscle, mais ça ne me choque pas .



Et Papa Noël il t'apporte quoi à toi, ma petite ?....
Des seins où une belle culotte de cheval?... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Décembre 2008)

Pour les seins, j'ai fini ma croissance  Mais je fais attention à prendre les escaliers pour avoir de jolies fesses musclées


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2008)

> Surtout que comme dirait l'ignoble: on voit pas la chatte.



Encore une fameuse réplique qu'il m'a volée 
Je lui ai tout appris à ce garçon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Décembre 2008)

a voté (ptain c'est vrai qu'ils sont nazes...)... :sleep:

Sinon LA question importante c'est : Quand vas tu enfin dessiner les chattes ???


----------



## dool (29 Décembre 2008)

Maaaoooowwwww frrrrfffffrrrrr


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Décembre 2008)

Rien à foutre de ce sujet poucrate...:mouais:

J'voulais juste le confirmer... Rien à foutre!





(je ne parle qu'avec des smiles!)


----------



## tirhum (29 Décembre 2008)

Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## Bassman (29 Décembre 2008)

Elle doit battre le beurre


----------



## dool (29 Décembre 2008)

Je fais la chatte pour me faire tirer le portrait à grands coups de crayon bien taillé mais je dois être mauvaise simulatrice.... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

dool a dit:


> Je fais la chatte pour me faire tirer le portrait à grands coups de crayon bien taillé mais je dois être mauvaise simulatrice.... :mouais:



Lapine qui fait lachatte, on aura tout vu 

  


Hein ? Nan, j'ai pas oublié un espace, pourquoi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle doit battre le beurre



Faux...
Elle n'a plus de bras, donc elle ne peut pas...


PS: pas de bras, pas de chocolat!


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2008)

moi je les aime bien elles finissent souvent en fond d'écran


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Décembre 2008)

dool a dit:


> Je fais la chatte pour me faire tirer le portrait à grands coups de crayon bien taillé mais je dois être mauvaise simulatrice.... :mouais:



Si tu fais la chatte, alors je veux bien chanter avec toi. 
Parce que la chatte et moi, on chante. En italien, même. 

[youtube]c2mV78epVJU[/youtube]​


----------



## NED (1 Janvier 2009)

Laisse pisser Titi,
sont belle tes pin-ups !
biz,


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Janvier 2009)

Puisque le topic est toujours ouvert et qu'on me l'a demandé, je vous mets une photo de ma chatte 

Ce message s'auto-détruira dans...


----------



## Bassman (2 Janvier 2009)

Que de déceptions


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> je vous mets une photo de ma chatte



Faut-il être désoeuvré !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Que de déceptions


J'ai pas cliqué&#8230; mais pas moyen d'être déçu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai pas cliqué&#8230; mais pas moyen d'être déçu.



T'as eu tort, c'est une photo de toi, qu'elle a mis, en fait ! 

C'était d'ailleur un poil téléphoné


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Puisque le topic est toujours ouvert et qu'on me l'a demandé, je vous mets une photo de ma chatte
> 
> Ce message s'auto-détruira dans...



Très belle chatte 

A mon sens de gouttière

Mais quelque chose me dit, dans son tigrage, qu'elle pourrait bien appartenir à la race des Chartreux, voire même à des ethnies dérivées de Norvégiens qui auraient pêché/péché avec des chats du Grand Nord des Amériques, suite à des tentatives de recherche du passage vers l'Ouest. Ils cherchaient en effet à communiquer avec les Persans et les Siamois qui, à l'époque, ne passaient que par l'Est, mais qui détenaient des secrets datant des Egyptiens, qu'ils auraient peut-être reçu de Bastet


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> qui détenaient des secrets datant des Egyptiens, qu'ils auraient peut-être reçu de Bastet



Le principal de ces secrets étant le sens du poil dans lequel il fallait la caresser, si on voulait éviter de se retrouver entre les pattes de Sekhmet, qui était à Bastet ce que Hulk est à Bruce Banner


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as eu tort, c'est une photo de toi, qu'elle a mis, en fait !
> 
> C'était d'ailleur un poil téléphoné


Rien à voir&#8230; j'en suis sûr.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Janvier 2009)

Que tu es donc chafouin, aujourd'hui!


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2009)

Premier sondage de 2009 ... 

Edit: même pas ...


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Que tu es donc chafouin, aujourd'hui!


Mais non, ça n'a rien à voir&#8230; C'est juste qu'elle, elle m'énerve.
Je sais pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais non, ça n'a rien à voir C'est juste qu'elle, elle m'énerve.
> Je sais pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça



Ha ! donc, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas...   :sleep:


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais non, ça n'a rien à voir&#8230; C'est juste qu'elle, elle m'énerve.
> Je sais pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça&#8230;



Ce que j'aime (entre autre) chez toi, c'est que tu m'as permis de trouver plus misogyne que moi. Ou en tout cas, que tu simules ce sentiment avec bien plus d'intensité que je n'en suis capable !
Ceci étant, méfies toi : certaines ici m'ont démasqué. Elles n'y croient plus. Ne fais jamais les mêmes erreurs que celles que j'ai pu commettre : à trop vouloir mal étreindre, on embrasse !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime (entre autre) chez toi, c'est que tu m'as permis de trouver plus misogyne que moi. Ou en tout cas, que tu simules ce sentiment avec bien plus d'intensité que je n'en suis capable !
> Ceci étant, méfies toi : certaines ici m'ont démasqué. Elles n'y croient plus. Ne fais jamais les mêmes erreurs que celles que j'ai pu commettre : à trop vouloir mal étreindre, on embrasse !


Ah mais non mais non !! Je te remercie pour le compliment, mais ce n'est pas ça du tout !!! J'adore les femmes. Certaines d'entre elles le savent très bien love: ). C'est juste que je suis très loin de les aimer toutes. Et que quand j'aime pas, ben&#8230; j'aime pas


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah mais non mais non !! Je te remercie pour le compliment, mais ce n'est pas ça du tout !!! J'adore les femmes. Certaines d'entre elles le savent très bien love: ). C'est juste que je suis très loin de les aimer toutes. Et que quand j'aime pas, ben j'aime pas



Bah oui : un vrai misogyne, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhh !! ok ok ok 

J'avais pas saisi sur le coup


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaahhh !! ok ok ok
> 
> J'avais pas saisi sur le coup


Ouais...
Faut t'expliquer longtemps, toi...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

Dis, quand tu m'abandonnes seule _(enfin sans toi  )_ au miniBar, tu ferais mieux de prendre un crayon et de gribouiller une p'tite sieste à la place d'aller au troquet du coin


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Je bois, si je veux !...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

Et si tu bois assez, tu verras peut être des oeufs de grenouilles


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et si tu bois assez, tu verras peut être des oeufs de grenouilles



Alcool et vol en rase motte, tu crois que ça ferait bon ménage ?


----------



## usurp (6 Janvier 2009)

Ne change rien !!!!

Moi je les trouve superbes tes créatures ! 

Les femmes ne s'en plaignent pas, et pour cause : elles fantasment sur ton sacré coup de crayon  (ce qui provoque l'exaspération de certains, qui cherchent la petite bête juste pour te dévaloriser et retrouver grâce auprès de leurs belles )

--Usurp--


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et si tu bois assez, tu verras peut être des oeufs de grenouilles


Et en buvant encore plus, je pourrais les toucher ?!... 




 :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

usurp a dit:


> Ne change rien !!!!
> 
> Moi je les trouve superbes tes créatures !
> 
> ...


Merci !...
Enfin quelqu'un de sensé et visionnaire sur ce forum !...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci !...
> Enfin quelqu'un de sensé et visionnaire sur ce forum !...


Relis bien son pseudo


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Hihi...
J'ai bien lu...


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2009)

Si je peux me permettre, considérant que le posteur susnommé -usurp- a comme avatar une bestiole sortie tout droit de l'imagination de Loisel, et que les formes des gonzesses de tirhum rivalisent justement avec les formes des gonzesses du même, je trouve ça rien que pas étonnant.
Chez Loisel, même Clochette a une culotte de cheval.

Ça confirme même hautement ma théorie : tirhum dessine des gonzesses pour exciter les fans d'héroic-fantasy, les types qui ont grandi avec l'image de Barbarella-Bardot coincée dans la rétine, et qui bloquent leur libido sur les scènes de women-wrestling qu'ils mataient en cachette à la télé quand ils étaient minots. 
Les filles aiment les filles de tirhum parce qu'elles s'illusionnent sur le fait qu'avec lui, leurs formes grassouillettes sont des objets de désir.
Mais elles se gourent. C'est pas le gras, que tirhum et ses potes vénèrent. C'est les muscles. Ils rêvent d'une fessée par Druuna.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, considérant que le posteur susnommé -usurp- a comme avatar une bestiole sortie tout droit de l'imagination de Loisel, et que les formes des gonzesses de tirhum rivalisent justement avec les formes des gonzesses du même, je trouve ça rien que pas étonnant.
> Chez Loisel, même Clochette a une culotte de cheval.


L'est pire que moi, le Régis...  :rateau:



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça confirme même hautement ma théorie : tirhum dessine des gonzesses pour exciter les fans d'héroic-fantasy, les types qui ont grandi avec l'image de Barbarella-Bardot coincée dans la rétine, et qui bloquent leur libido sur les scènes de women-wrestling qu'ils mataient en cachette à la télé quand ils étaient minots.
> Les filles aiment les filles de tirhum parce qu'elles s'illusionnent sur le fait qu'avec lui, leurs formes grassouillettes sont des objets de désir.
> Mais elles se gourent. C'est pas le gras, que tirhum et ses potes vénèrent. C'est les muscles. Ils rêvent d'une fessée par Druuna.


Mon Doc qu'il est bête !... 
Rien à voir, mais du coup j'ai ça, dans la tête : 

[youtube]-mJ9Xc-LqV4[/youtube]


----------



## usurp (7 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...) Ça confirme même hautement ma théorie : tirhum dessine des gonzesses pour exciter les fans d'héroic-fantasy, les types qui ont grandi avec l'image de Barbarella-Bardot coincée dans la rétine, et qui bloquent leur libido sur les scènes de women-wrestling qu'ils mataient en cachette à la télé quand ils étaient minots.



Exciter, exciter .... il m'en faut quand même un peu plus !! 



> Les filles aiment les filles de tirhum parce qu'elles s'illusionnent sur le fait qu'avec lui, leurs formes grassouillettes sont des objets de désir.



où vois-tu des formes grassouillette ? Tout au plus des formes généreuse, pulpeuses ... Bref, des formes quoi, effectivement bien plus proche (pour une majorité) de la réalité de nos chères compagnes que de celles que le dictat de soit-disant esthètes voudrait leur imposer.



> Mais elles se gourent. C'est pas le gras, que tirhum et ses potes vénèrent. C'est les muscles. Ils rêvent d'une fessée par Druuna.



Non, moi ça serait plutôt l'inverse, lui mettre une fessée à Druuna, qui me plairais 



--Usurp--


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2009)




----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

Ah, tu vois quand tu fais des efforts!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>


Faut qu'elle arrête de forcer ça ne rentrera pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2009)

Les cartes orange ne sont pas toujours facile à poinçonner :rateau:


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Hum, je crois que je sais à qui appartient ce détail ! Je ne savais pas que nous partagions les mêmes fréquentations, Tirhum !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hum, je crois que je sais à qui appartient ce détail ! Je ne savais pas que nous partagions les mêmes fréquentations, Tirhum !


Clair que ça me rappelle la main d'une clarinettiste réputée&#8230;  


MACKIE !!! Regarde ! C'est MAMAN !!!!


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Clair que ça me rappelle la main d'une clarinettiste réputée
> 
> 
> MACKIE !!! Regarde ! C'est MAMAN !!!!



Mais non ! Pas *elle* !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Bon&#8230; alors procédons par élimination&#8230;

Ce n'est pas GermaineOslo, elle n'est pas en train d'esssayer de faire "ça" par le nombril&#8230;
Ce n'est pas TatieGreen, il n'y a pas de seins autour du nombril&#8230;
Ce n'est pas mado, parce qu'elle, elle sait le faire :love:
Ce n'est pas Dool pour la même raison&#8230; 
Ce n'est pas craquounette parce qu'elle ne porte pas de moufles&#8230;

'Tain&#8230; j'vois pas, merde


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> 'Tain j'vois pas, merde


Moi non plus...


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2009)

moi je sais : c'est JPTK.


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> moi je sais : c'est JPTK.




Attends qu'est-ce que je viens faire là moi ??


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Ben chais pas, mais... 
Si tu as un autocollant Apple, c'est le moment de t'en servir...


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais non ! Pas *elle* !





BackCat a dit:


> Bon alors procédons par élimination
> 
> Ce n'est pas GermaineOslo, elle n'est pas en train d'esssayer de faire "ça" par le nombril
> Ce n'est pas TatieGreen, il n'y a pas de seins autour du nombril
> ...


Bon, alors ?!...


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Melounette peut-être ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Melounette peut-être ?


Ah nan !...
Pas Monique !...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mars 2009)

Il me semble que les siestes se font de plus en plus rares... 

Trop de blob tue les siestes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Je le pense aussi. Le blob : c'est mal. C'est très prenant surtout. Cela dit une sieste crapuleuse après s'être donné autant de mail, pourquoi pas  

Ps : blob


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

Un jour, faudra que je me décide à aller voir la règle de ce jeu idiot ponkeste


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il me semble que les siestes se font de plus en plus rares...
> 
> Trop de blob tue les siestes ?


Ça va revenir... 
En attendant; juste pour le plaisir de dessiner... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va revenir...
> En attendant; juste pour le plaisir de dessiner... :love:


J'ai trouvé, c'est Fab'Fab' qui drague dans les égouts


----------



## mado (2 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça va revenir...
> En attendant; juste pour le plaisir de dessiner... :love:



Jolis muscles..

:love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Jolis muscles..
> 
> :love:


Ce pourrait être les tiens ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Mort de faim!...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon ami, mon frère.
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de penser que les créatures féminines dont tu nous fais avec bonheur offrande fréquente soient insuffisamment féminines.
> Et encore plus loin de moi l'idée de m'en plaindre.
> ...





Bassman a dit:


> Et JP souhaitait savoir pourquoi on en voyait jamais la chatte





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et Papa Noël il t'apporte quoi à toi, ma petite ?....
> Des seins où une belle culotte de cheval?... :love:





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> a voté (ptain c'est vrai qu'ils sont nazes...)... :sleep:
> 
> Sinon LA question importante c'est : Quand vas tu enfin dessiner les chattes ???


Bon ben, là...
Y'a de tout !...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Quatre personnes dont moi ont voté cette phrase là.


----------

